# Atwood Hot Water Heater Question



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi,

Our TT was delivered without an anode rod in the hot water heater. We have a gas/electric DSI Atwood. Did others have a rod, or put in a rod after delivery? I asked about this during the walk through, and they said it was not needed, which I find highly unlikely. Any thoughts?

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim from what I understand they are not needed (thankfully) in the Atwood heaters since they are Aluminum, while the Suburban are Steel. I asked my dealer about them as well and was told the Outbacks didn't use those models. I did some searching and found a couple threads that reinforce this line of thought.

Link 1
Link 2


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Thanks for the clarification and the supporting links. It makes sense that no rode is needed. I appreciate your help,

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to help out Jim. I learned something too. I'd wanted to put a nozzle to make it easier to open the drain at the bottom of the water tank like I'd seen here. However based on what I've read that is a big no-no since the brass fittings can react and cause problems with the tank. Only thing I could use is plastic and I've yet to find the parts I needed in plastic, was going to use one brass part but now that mod is on hold.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Guess I'll be holding off that trip to the plumbing supply house for the petcock myself. Thanks for the tip Steve.

Tim


----------

